# Lead Screening/Testing



## gonzalesl2010 (May 25, 2016)

We will be performing capillary blood draws for lead testing in-house, is it appropriate to code as follows:

 36416 Capillary Blood Draw AND 83655 Assay of Lead

 In addition, I am very confused on what diagnosis code to use. 

 Z13.88 Encounter for screening for disorder due to exposure to contaminants

 Z77.011 Contact with (and suspected) exposure to lead

 Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## dmistry2410@gmail.com (May 25, 2016)

According to me z77.011 would be correct.


----------



## gonzalesl2010 (May 26, 2016)

dmistry2410@gmail.com said:


> According to me z77.011 would be correct.



Thank you very much for responding.   That is what I was thinking as well.


----------

